# Hyatt Siesta Key Beach



## flysoftware (Oct 5, 2020)

I am considering a resale purchase into the Hyatt Residence Club, with a 'trial' visit to the Florida Keys at the Beach House (via exchange) after Thanksgiving. I have noticed the reviews for the Hyatt Siesta Key Club are exceptional, but the number of units in the club is small. What are people's experience in exchanging into this property within the HRC System? Are there any 3 br units available there? Any advice for potential new owners?


----------



## CPNY (Oct 5, 2020)

@travelhacker


----------



## Kal (Oct 5, 2020)

Aside from the fact there are very few units at Siesta Key, the purchase price for the owners is very high.  The vast majority of those owners rent the units which would not be occupied.  Thus, very few (if any) units are deposited into the HRC.  IMHO, I would suggest you formulate your purchase decision based on a stay at other HRC resorts.  I suspect the Colorado mountain resorts would also be a challenge to obtain a reservation.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 6, 2020)

flysoftware said:


> I am considering a resale purchase into the Hyatt Residence Club, with a 'trial' visit to the Florida Keys at the Beach House (via exchange) after Thanksgiving. I have noticed the reviews for the Hyatt Siesta Key Club are exceptional, but the number of units in the club is small. What are people's experience in exchanging into this property within the HRC System? Are there any 3 br units available there? Any advice for potential new owners?


There are 3 and 4 bedroom units there, many over 2,000 sq feet. You can get in if you are diligent   ,though in off season. We have gone every year and love it. We will skip this year due to COVID. We especially like the complementary kayaks  ,bikes, and paddleboards.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 6, 2020)

i wouldn't buy Hyatt and count on getting in there - Tucsonadventurer has likely been lucky getting in that much
we use ours for KW and love it - if I can make a trade even once for Siesta Key i will be happy.


----------



## travelhacker (Oct 6, 2020)

We are staying here right now. We love it, but it can be tricky to get (even in the off season). Feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 6, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> We are staying here right now. We love it, but it can be tricky to get (even in the off season). Feel free to ask any other questions.


You travel more than I do!! Lol


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 7, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> We are staying here right now. We love it, but it can be tricky to get (even in the off season). Feel free to ask any other questions.



Thanks.  Do you have an idea of breakdown of number of units by type?   I see 2br,  2br Premier and 2br Deluxe.  And what unit type do you normally get a hit on?

I would guess the standard 2br count is low ....


----------



## travelhacker (Oct 7, 2020)

Here is my understanding:

1 2 Bedroom
7 2 Bedroom premier units
3 2 Bedroom Deluxe units

What’s odd is that I know the deluxe units are 613, 411, and 511. However we are in a different unit that is considered a deluxe unit. So perhaps some weeks from a 4th Deluxe unit were sold, or maybe a room was unavailable and they pulled it from different inventory.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks. I did find the info on Kal's site with a floor layout by unit type - which i thought to check after I asked. 

According to that:
Floor 3 - 1 STD. 4 Premier, 3 Deluxe
Floors 4-6 - 1 STD. 8 Premier, 3 Deluxe


----------



## travelhacker (Oct 8, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> Thanks. I did find the info on Kal's site with a floor layout by unit type - which i thought to check after I asked.
> 
> According to that:
> Floor 3 - 1 STD. 4 Premier, 3 Deluxe
> Floors 4-6 - 1 STD. 8 Premier, 3 Deluxe


Yes. My understanding is that there are only 11 units that are part of Hyatt Residence Club with the rest being wholly owned. I posted the unit breakdown of those in HRC.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 8, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> Yes. My understanding is that there are only 11 units that are part of Hyatt Residence Club with the rest being wholly owned. I posted the unit breakdown of those in HRC.



Well that makes sense. Thanks for the details !


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Oct 9, 2020)

915 Seaside Dr - Sarasota - FL - 34242 - Siesta Key Beach Residences  Hyatt Residence
					

View photos/information of this property for sale at 915 Seaside Dr Sarasota FL 34242. MLS#A4449297 is located in Siesta Key Beach Residences  Hyatt Residence




					www.sarasotafloridarealestate.com


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 9, 2020)

Staggering.

Lets say the buyer gets the sale for only 40k and MFs only double in 20 years (conservative).  You spend 11.2K a year avg for MF and 2k per year for purchase.  Your average week (with one of three likely being low season) cost you $4400.  You could stay in some nices places for that kind of change and with air b&b and resorts available you have options. But if you want service, you pay for it, and some folks are willing to.

Sure is a nice place.  I wonder how much the owner paid for it when purchased. i suspect it was a lot more than 89k.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 9, 2020)

flysoftware said:


> I am considering a resale purchase into the Hyatt Residence Club, with a 'trial' visit to the Florida Keys at the Beach House (via exchange) after Thanksgiving. I have noticed the reviews for the Hyatt Siesta Key Club are exceptional, but the number of units in the club is small. What are people's experience in exchanging into this property within the HRC System? Are there any 3 br units available there? Any advice for potential new owners?


I think your best bet is to buy a unit with a deeded week that you can actually use.  You have ROFR on that week or can use the points for other weeks/locations.  Consider picking up a week at a location with lower MF's and use them where you want.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 9, 2020)

Anthony Schmid said:


> 915 Seaside Dr - Sarasota - FL - 34242 - Siesta Key Beach Residences  Hyatt Residence
> 
> 
> View photos/information of this property for sale at 915 Seaside Dr Sarasota FL 34242. MLS#A4449297 is located in Siesta Key Beach Residences  Hyatt Residence
> ...


I used to own a Marriott Crown Suite Week.  When I sold my Week I got a lot more than I paid for it.  If you can buy a Siesta Kay Beach Week resale, I suspect you can do as well.  If bought right, stuff like this doesn't often lose value...

George


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 11, 2020)

I would tell you it is very hard most years to find a reservation at Hyatt Siesta Key using points from another property.  2020 is a very different year in so many ways.  

I have secured a 2BR Deluxe Villa in March for 2,950 points.  Thank you Kal for the resort Diagram.  
Are all of the 2BR Deluxe units going to have a view of the Gulf?  Anyone got pictures?


----------



## travelhacker (Oct 11, 2020)

After further review, I believe that 405, 511, and 613 are the deluxe units, and when we stayed in 411 last September it was an anomaly -- since that seems to be a whole ownership unit. No idea why they would have put us in that unit.


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 16, 2020)

I would suggest that your *FLORIDA * sweet spot would be the wonderfull Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs - FL  West coast  Half way between Fort Meyers and Naples.

But they only have dedicated two bedroom units and also two bedrooms made made up of the one bedroom and lock off studio  - the majority type.

Buy a deeded week - resale.  *Do not* buy into the Portfolio Points Program.


----------

